# como mover un motor con pic



## sdel (Jun 8, 2010)

hola como estan alguien podria decirme como se hace o que le agrego a la salida de una pata del puerto b del pic16f84a para hacer funcionar un motorcito de esos de juguete? 
es para hacer este carrito controlado con un pic:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/motores-carrito-sigue-luz-37211/

gracias, me dijeron que postee aca, saludos


----------



## Pablet (Jun 8, 2010)

como el pic no saca suficiente intensidad, pon a la salida del pic una resistencia de 220 o 470 y de ahi a la base de un transistor bjt, el colector a la alimentacion y el emisor al motor y del motor a masa. Prueba primero con la de 470 y si no funciona o va muy lento cambiala por la de 220.
Un saludo!


----------



## sdel (Jun 8, 2010)

buenisimo gracias pablet, voy a hacer lo k me dijiste saludo.


----------



## sdel (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola use un transistor bc548 y el motor se mueve, en la base le puse una resistencia de 47h, el problema es que se mueve casi sin fuerza, ya que con los reductores puesto el motor deja de moverse.
mi idea es alimentar los motores con otra fuente y no con la misma del pic, por ejemplo los motores con 9V, como calculo la resistencia en la base del transistor y la salida del pic que es de 4,95V? probe con una de 100h y de 47h pero no funciona.

estoy haciendo un curso de electronica basica pero todavia no vimos transistores, por ahi si dije alguna burrada perdon.
abrazos


----------



## Pablet (Jun 13, 2010)

pero los motores a que tension funcionan? la tension del pic es indiferente, ya que no es con esta con la que estas alimentando el motor. Para el calculo de la resistencia se utiliza la siguiente formula: Ib*hfe=Ie, esto es, la intensidad de la base multiplicada por el valor hfe del transistor, es igual a la intensidad de emisor, en tu caso la que consume el motor, pero ten en cuenta que el pic no puede sacar mas de 15 o 20 miliamperios. 
El motor puedes alimentarlo con la tension que quieras, incluso mas que la del pic, 9 o 12 voltios por ejemplo, la unica condicion es que la masa sea comun para el motor y el pic. Para ver la hfe del transistor, en la segunda pagina del datasheet te viene en funcion de la corriente de colector, que es la misma que la de emisor.
Un saludo


----------



## thenot (Jun 14, 2010)

esa configuración te andará impecable.. si colocas un transistor npn el motor debe ir entre positivo y el colector, y el emisor a tierra (como en la imagen), si el transistor es pnp el motor debe ir entre colector y negativo, y emisor a positivo.. no me preguntes por que ello (soy estudiante de informática), pero hace las pruebas veras que así tus motores andarán bien, si los pones de otra forma, estos andarán, pero no tendrán fuerza y quizas ese sea el problema que tienes...

Saludos!!


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 14, 2010)

De acuerdo con thenot, el emisor a GND. Si el emisor va al motor y este a GND, circulara menos corriente por la juntura BE lo que hace que "sature menos" por lo que circulara menos corriente por el colector (al emisor y al motor). Es como que le agregas una caida de voltaje mas antes de GND.

Si pones el emisor a GND saturara bien.

Saludos


----------



## sdel (Jun 15, 2010)

gracias muchachos, ahora si lo pude hacer andar bien. al principio habia intentado alimentar al motor con 9V pero no me andaba por que la tierra la ponia separada. gracias kuropatula pablet thenot con el ultimo esquemita me aclararon bien gracias saludos


----------



## sdel (Jun 20, 2010)

hola sigo con este tema, aunque ya avanze un poco, adjunto el esquema de lo que tengo montado. las salidas del pic activan unos transistores bc547, estos conducen desde los 9V y y activan otros transistores bc337, los que controlan el giro de los motores. le tuve que agregar los bc547 a la salida del pic porque sino los motores apenas giraban. de esta forma funciona bien, los motores giran con buena potencia, y el giro es bien controlado por las salidas del pic.
Ahora el problema es que funciona solo por un ratito, como que si se empezaran a cansar los motores y ya no giran, como si la bateria se gastara, pero al desconectarlo de la bateria y volverlo a conectar vuelve a funcionar bien por otro ratito y ademas la bateria no esta gastada. a que se puede deber esto?  esa configuracion con transistores para controlar el giro de los motores esta bien? se suele hacer? con controlar el giro me refiero a hacerlo girar para un lado u otro dependiendo de las salidas del pic. bueno espero se entienda y me puedan ayudar. un saludo.


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 20, 2010)

Los motores te pueden estar induciendo ruido al PIC, generalmente se les coloca un condensador de 0.1uF entre sus terminales (motor), también se le puede colocar un condensador grande (capacitancia) entre la alimentación del PIC aunque esto no es muy práctico ni estético.....pero lo que yo siempre hago es aislar la etapa de potencia del PIC....porque siempre hay ruido que bloquea al uC y no lo deja trabajar como debe ser, bueno prueba si algo de lo que te digo funciona .
Saludos


----------



## Pablet (Jun 21, 2010)

joer 12 transistores para mover 2 motores!!! para controlar la direccion de los motores se suelen utiliza puentes en H (4transistores cada uno), en cuanto al tema de aislar hay por ahi libros que dicen de aislar a partir de 300w, asi que no lo veo necesario. has simulado tu montaje o solo lo has montado? en caso d ehaberla simulado funciona igual?
Un saludo


----------



## sdel (Jun 21, 2010)

pablet lo de los puentes en H no sabia. al principio use 4 transistores por cada motor pero le agregue 4 mas por que las señales de las patas del pic hacian que se muevan pero muuuy despacito.
al montaje lo he simulado y lo tengo montado. en la simulacion funciona aunque los motores giran muy despacio. en el montaje real ya te digo, funciona por un rato y empieza agonizar hasta morir y lo tengo que desconectar todo.

voy a probar poniendo los capacitores como dice rednaxela y aviso como fue...
saludos


----------



## jcospina (Jun 22, 2010)

mira la solucion mas sencilla es usar un L293B, es un integrado que es un puente H.




> *2.9*  Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que  promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie,  crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por  derechos de autor.


el enlace que te dejo es un libro, donde hay un capitulo especifico de motores y ahi explican como conectar el integrado al pic y al motor

espero te sirva


----------



## pepechip (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola
 el SN754410 es identico al L293 y bastante mas economico


----------



## sdel (Jun 22, 2010)

hola pepechip y jcospina, despues voy a reemplazar los transistores por los integrados que me dicen.
en cuanto a lo otro que los motores dejan de funcionar probe poniendo los capacitores como dice rednaxela pero el problema sigue, tendra que ver la corriente que pasan por los motores? todavia no medi las corriente que hay a las cuatro salidas del pic, pouede influir esto?
otra cosa es que hay dos patas en el puerto b sin usar, estas patas las conecto a tierra?

jcospina el libro del enlace lo tengo, es el libro desde donde trato de aprender a usar el pic, decime en cual es el capitulo exclusivo a motores por que lo q*UE* yo necesito en el libro no esta.
saludos


----------



## sdel (Jun 23, 2010)

hola jcospina tenias razon, anoche me puse a revisar el libro y habia un capitulo de conectar motores, lo q pasa que yo todavia no llegue ahi y no lo habia visto.
usa el integrado lm293b, que ya lo consegui, una lastima xq no consegui el que dijo pepechip xq el lm me salio bastante carito jeje!!espero no quemarlo.

voy a conectar los motores con este integrado y cuento como fue.
saludo


----------



## sdel (Jun 24, 2010)

conecte los motores por medio del integrado y sigue pasando lo mismo.
el la alimentacion del pic cuando los motores estan funcionando baja de los 5V hasta los 3.5V y ahi muere.
el integrado lm293 lo alimento desde la mismo fuente del pic.
por que baja la tension? eso hace el ruido de los motores?

que puedo hacer?


----------



## jcospina (Jun 24, 2010)

de pronto es por que el voltaje de motor es mayor a 5 voltios, si es asi tener que alimentar el L293B con el voltaje nominal del motor o al menos parecido, cuando yo hice el proyecto el motor era de 5V, entonces no habia problema alimentarlo con las misma fuente del pic.


----------



## thenot (Jun 24, 2010)

de cuantos amperes es la fuente del pic o la fuente con lo que alimentas todo eso?? yo cuando trabajo con motores chicos alimento todo con la misma fuente a 1 amper y me funciona perfecto, nada de ruido y todo funciona a la perfección. Por lo que leí quizás tus baterías ya no tengan amperaje para entregar.. prueba manejándolo con algún transformador, si son motores pequeños, con una de medio amper tienes demás..


----------



## sdel (Jun 25, 2010)

hola al pic lo alimento con 5V que salen del regulador 7805 al que le conecto una pila de 9V, en la entrada del 7805 tengo un capacitor 100nF tantalio y un electrolitico de 1000uF y a la salida cerquita del pic un tantalio de 100uF. los motores se alimentan con otra pila de 9V aparte, estos 9V entran al integrado y este maneja las cargas. lo que hice que no se si sera el problema, es mandarle al integrado cfonstantemente 5V de la misma alimentacion del pic en los pines para tener habilitados siempre los 2 motores, se entiende?

el integrado usa una alimentacion para las cargas <-- aca uso 9V
alimentacion para la logica <-- aca uso 5V regulados del pic (esta bien?)
habilitacion de las cargas <-- aca uso tambien 5V regulados del pic.
control de giro de los motores <-- aca van las salidas del puerto b.
tierra<-- la tierra esta compartida entre las dos pilas

ahora: yo podria usar para la logica directamente sacar tension  las cargas? o sea 9V de la pila?
gracias por responder muchachos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola Sdel

No seria mas facil que subieras un diagrama???


----------



## thenot (Jun 25, 2010)

no te entendi nada (kisas sea ke no tengo muchas ganas de leer hoy ) pero mira esto.






EN1 y EN2 lo puedes conectar directo a 5 volts o lo puedes manejar mediante un pin del micro


----------



## sdel (Jun 26, 2010)

hola lubeck ahi subi el esquema de como tengo conectado todo.
thenot lo que me decis es justo la duda que yo tenia, si conectar en1 y en2 de la misma alimentacion del micro, y los 5V de la pata 16 del integrado tambien. 

en el esquema que adjunto esta asi.
entonces cual puede ser el problema?
el puerto a, que no uso, lo conecto todo a tierra o no tiene nada q ver?


----------



## thenot (Jun 26, 2010)

lo único que veo es que te falta el pin 4 a positivo que es el mclr.. pero veo que funciona así que debes tenerlo conectado.. por lo demás no veo nada mal..
por lo único que puedo dudar es que la batería con que alimentas eso esta desgastada.. por lo demás no debería haber problema.. pero prueba desconectando de tierra el puerto A pero por ello no debería ser problema.. a lo único que le echo culpa es como te dije a la fuente con lo que lo alimentas.. te recomiendo probar con un transformador..


----------



## sdel (Jun 26, 2010)

thenot el pin 4 lo tengo conectado 5V lo q pasa que el esquema lo hice medio rapidito y se me paso jeje.
las bateria de 9 V me marcan 7.5V 
al micro probe conectando una transformador de 12Vcd y el provlema seguia, de todas formas si se solucionara con un transformador no me gustaria tener el carrito enchufado y limitado al cable del toma.


gracias thenot


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

sdel 

no estoy muy involucrado en tu hilo....

pero a mi lo primero que se me ocurre asi a simple vista es que los motores  no los alimentes con el 7805 

me explique bien....


----------



## thenot (Jun 26, 2010)

no digo que si con un transformador se soluciona tendrás que conectarlo así, digo que quizás el problema sean las baterías, si te marcan 7.5 volts sigo pensando que las baterías están gastadas.. al conectarlo con el transformador, los motores igual los dejaste con la batería?? y lo otro... que motores usas???

Respondeme eso primero.. y lo de lubeck no lo entendí para nada..


----------



## sdel (Jun 26, 2010)

thenot si. cuando conecte el transformador los motores los deje con las baterias, vos decis estan gastadas?
los motores los saque de un autito a pila, no tiene ninguna marca ni indicacion de nada, son los tipicos motorcitos que estan en los juguetes

lo que dice lubeck es lo que yo me temia, es decir que al integrado lo tengo que alimentar con otro 7805? o directamente de la misma pila que uso para las cargas?


----------



## thenot (Jun 26, 2010)

ya mira si son de esos de juguete haz esto, conecta todo con el transformador, es decir, haz igual que antes y el pin 8 del l293 también conectalo a la salida del 7805 es decir a 5 volts (el 7805 conectado al transformador no a baterias), si dices que es de autos de esos chicos comunes te debería andar de lo mas bien.
Si te anda bien es problema de las baterías (lo que pienso que debe ser), si no ya descartamos eso.


----------



## sdel (Jun 27, 2010)

thenot conecto el transformador al 7805?
y la carga para los motores a los 5V regulados del 7805 al pin 8 del integrado?
es decir todo con un solo transformador?
gracias un abrazo
voy a probar y te cuento


----------



## thenot (Jun 27, 2010)

sep todo con un transformador, si son de juguete los motores tenes de mas con eso.


----------



## sdel (Jun 28, 2010)

gracias he, probe con el transformador pero en el pin 8 del integrado le puse la bateria, asi funciono y no hubo problema, conectando el pin 8 del integrado a los 5V hacia tildar el pic no se por que pero se volvia loco, con el trafo la entrada al pin 14 del pic era siempre 5V asi que la pila era el problema. cuanto mas necesita el 7805 para entregar bien los 5V a la salida?
gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> probe con el transformador pero en el pin 8 del integrado le puse la bateria, asi funciono y no hubo problema, conectando el pin 8 del integrado a los 5V hacia tildar el pic


a eso me referia con mi mensaje....

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/mover-motor-pic-38134/index2.html#post321759_



> cuanto mas necesita el 7805 para entregar bien los 5V a la salida?



son minimo 3v de diferencia... osea  >8v 

saludos...


----------



## thenot (Jun 28, 2010)

tildar???
si el pic se te reseteaba al conectar los 5 volts del 7805 al pin 8 es por que el transformador entrega muy poco amperes o esta mal filtrado, yo lo uso así y no tengo problemas.. si el trafo entrega unos 2 amperes puedes poner otro 7805 en paralelo con el otro y alimentar los motores con el(pin 8), o otro regulador si necesitas mas voltaje o menos.
Bueno eso.. por lo menos ya tienes todo funcionando, así que si vez problemas ya sabes que tendrás que poner una batería nueva o cargada, ya que problema de circuito no es.

Saludos!!


----------



## sdel (Jun 29, 2010)

gracias lubeck saludos.

thenot el trafo entrega como maximo 500mA. asi que si, voy a tener que usar pilas nuevas, lo de poner otro 7805 para los motores era otra idea que se me habia ocurrido, pero por ahora lo voy a dejar asi.
gracias che. 
saludos


----------



## marlynsorondo (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola! Como es la programacion de un pic 16f84a para hacer mover un motor de un carrito? usando l239d?


----------



## sdel (Nov 29, 2011)

si sabes enviar datos a los puertos del el pic ya esta, la programacion es siempre igual. al motor lo moves con 4 señales (bits) que sacas por algun puerto. de esas señales usas 2 por cada motor, y en cada motor tenes que enviar un 1 y un 0 o un 0 y un 1, de acuerdo a la señal el motor gira para un lado o para el otro.
las dos señales del primer motor irian en los pines 2 y 7 del l293b, y las del segundo motor en los pines 10 y 15 como esta en el diagrama mas arriba de este post.
saludos


----------



## marlynsorondo (Nov 29, 2011)

Pero es que tengo que mover el motor usando un teclado matricial con el 1 en sentido de las agujas del reloj, y con el 2 en el sentido contrario. Por eso es que no se como hacerlo  AYUDAAA


----------



## sdel (Nov 30, 2011)

pero sabes programar un microcontrolador?

primero debes ir por partes, como usar un teclado matricial, en el momento que aprendes a usar el teclado te dedicas a tu objetivo. 
si vas a tener solo esas dos opciones porque no usas dos pulsadores antes de ocupar pines con el teclado?


----------

